# Photos from my recent trip to Canada's mlitary cemetery in Normandy



## Phoenix80 (24 Apr 2014)

I recently traveled to France to visit the D-Day landing beaches and towns one more time. However this time I had the privilege of visiting the Canadian military cemetery near Caen, and took some photos. Also got to visit the Juno beach centre and the nearby landing beaches. Now if it is okay with the forum moderators/owners and if it doesn't slow down the poor server I will be more than happy to post some of those photos here.


----------



## zulu95 (24 Apr 2014)

I don't know what the mods would have to say about it, but I would definitely be interested in seeing your photos. 

I've always been awed by D-Day and the stories and sacrifices made. Unfortunately I've never been able to visit the area myself


----------



## Robert0288 (24 Apr 2014)

The photos are hosted on a different site, so it shouldn't be an issue.  If your trying to post dozens, it might be better to just put a hyper link.


----------



## Phoenix80 (25 Apr 2014)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> The photos are hosted on a different site, so it shouldn't be an issue.  If your trying to post dozens, it might be better to just put a hyper link.



Yes. They'll be tiny thumbnails which you can click on in order to see the enlarged versions


----------



## Phoenix80 (25 Apr 2014)

Juno D-Day Centre:





Juno Beach:







 



 

Canadian War Cemetery:



 

 








 

 


Omaha beach, Cdn War Cemetery


----------



## Phoenix80 (25 Apr 2014)

zulu95 said:
			
		

> I don't know what the mods would have to say about it, but I would definitely be interested in seeing your photos.
> 
> I've always been awed by D-Day and the stories and sacrifices made. Unfortunately I've never been able to visit the area myself



Same here. It humbles me every time I get to visit the D-Day landing areas. You should definitely go there. Make sure you're able to spend at least 2 full days if you want to see the important areas of Normandy from Caen all the way to St. Mere Eglise. But if you don't have the resources or the time to do a 2 day long tour, then make sure you sign up for one of the D-Day tours in Caen and they'll show you the most interesting areas. I spent a week there and did not get to see ALL I had planned to see although I had rented a car and could go wherever I desired. Make sure you use 'Rick Steve's Guide" to Normandy as it is a a great guide book. I am going back again soon.

This is also an amazing website run by a French citizen:

http://www.6juin1944.com


----------



## blackberet17 (28 May 2014)

Another great resource, if you want to stick to strictly Canadiana: http://www.wlupress.wlu.ca/Catalog/copp-normandy.shtml

Terry Copp's two books on Normandy and the Northwest Europe campaign are great reads as well.

I've only had the opportunity to visit the Normandy area once, and it's tight, with the day and a bit my father and I had. Bény-sur-Mer Canadian Military Cemetery is a must, as is (of course) Juno Beach; Pegasus Bridge; Omaha and Utah beaches, plus Pointe-du-Hoc; Ste-Mère-Église; Caen; Abbaye d'Ardennes.

I've spent more time in France and Belgium focusing on FWW battlefields and cemeteries, but at some point, I need to do another round of Normandy.

Another good resource: http://www.overlordtour.com/ (a little heavy on the States, but they do have a tour map for the Canadian and British beaches).


----------

